# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  Vmware

## stefan.becker

Inhalt:

Einleitung (dieser Abschnitt)
VMware und neue Kernel / Distributionen
VMware und CD/DVD brennen / Brenner Firmware Update
VMware Tools installieren
FAQ-Probleme und Antworten
VMware installieren&konfigurieren
einfache Netzwerkkonfiguration
VMWARE Player
VMWARE Server
Bestehende Installationen in VM umwandeln
DOS Spiele unter VMWARE
Unity Modus, Integration Windows Gast in Linux Desktop



*VMWARE Produkte*

Der Ursprung aller VMWARE Produkte ist VMWARE *Workstation*. Es ist hauptsächlich für den Einsatz auf dem Desktop Rechner gedacht. Im Vergleich zu anderen Virtualisierungslösungen bietet die Workstation den mit Abstand größten Funktionsumfang.

VMWARE Workstation ist eher für den gewerblichen Einsatz gedacht. Hier ist es aber jeden Cent wert.

Als kostenfreie Produkte haben sich *Server* und *Player* etabliert. Zu beiden sind im unteren Bereich Anleitungen zu finden. Der Player kann trotz seines Namens virtuelle Maschinen nicht nur starten. Mit etwas Kenntnis der Materie kann man damit auch Gäste einrichten. Mehr dazu siehe im Player-Kapitel.

Der Hauptteil des Howtos bezieht sich auf die Workstation. Tipps und Tricks für den Umgang mit Gästen können aber auch für die anderen Produkte eingesetzt werden.

Eine Einschränkung vorweg: Man kann immer nur ein VMWARE Produkt installieren. Server und Workstation gehen also z. B. nicht parallel. Ausnahme: Bei Installation der Workstation wird der Player automatisch mit installiert.

Dieses Howto ist für den privaten Einsatz von VMWARE auf einem Linux Desktop gedacht. Die "Highend Produkte" Vmware *ESX*-Server (bzw. die abgespeckte Version *ESXi*) und die VMWARE Management Infrastructure / [B]VMWARE View[B] werden daher hier nicht behandelt. 


*VMWARE Homepage*

www.vmware.com


*Erste Hilfe bei Problemen*

Deutsche Homepage: http://www.vmware.com/de/
VMware Supportseiten: http://www.vmware.com/de/support/

VMware-Forum: http://vmware-forum.de/

News-Gruppen zu VMWARE: http://communities.vmware.com/


*VMware testen*

Die kostenpflichtigen VMWARE Produkte lässt sich problemlos testen. Man kann sich die aktuelle Version downloaden unter:

http://downloads.vmware.com/de/d/

Je kostenpflichtigem Produkt gibt es in der Übersicht einen Button "Evaluieren". Die Testbedingungen sind produktabhängig. Bei der Workstation z. B. erhält man eine 30 Tage Testlizenz.


*VMware Handbuch*

Auf der VMware Homepage gibt es sehr ausführliche Handbücher als PDF-Datei:

Workstation 7.0: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/ws7_manual.pdf

Workstation 6.5: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/ws65_manual.pdf

Workstation 6: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/ws6_manual.pdf

Workstation 5.x: http://www.vmware.com/de/pdf/ws5_manual_de.pdf

Player 3: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/vmware_player300.pdf

Player 2.5: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/vmware_player250.pdf

Server 2.0: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/vmserver2.pdf

Gastbetriebssysteme installieren: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/GuestOS_guide.pdf

Weitere Dokus:
http://www.vmware.com/support/pubs/ws_pubs.html
http://www.vmware.com/support/pubs/

Vor dem Stellen von Fragen einfach mal nachlesen, ob sich hier keine Lösung für ein Problem findet.


*Alternativen zu VMware*

VirtualBox: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=236444

Qemu: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=141201

WINE:  http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=48347

Parallels Workstation: http://www.pro-linux.de/berichte/parallels.html


*Änderungen:*

16.04.03: Aktualisierung auf VMWARE 4.0.
18.04.03: Links für "Shared Folders" und "Drag&Drop" hinzugefügt.
02.05.03: News-Gruppen Link hinzugefügt.
08.06.03: Link auf Bochs-Howto ergänzt.
02.07.03: Linux in VMWARE starten
08.07.03: Link auf SuSE SDB für Probleme mit Kernelheadern
29.09.03: VMWARE 4.0 / nicht mehr unterstützte Prozessoren
31.10.03: Inhaltsverzeichnis mit Links
06.11.03: Slackware/Crux Linux Hinweis unter FAQ/Probleme
22.02.04: Links kontrolliert
19.09.04: Hinweis zu Bochs entfernt, da keine wirkliche Alternative
23.04.05: Hinweis auf make prepare / Kernel
23.08.05: Links aktualisiert
21.09.05: Überarbeitung (Aktualisierung bis Version 5.x)
15.10.05: Hinweise zum VMWARE Patch hervorgehoben
01.11.05: VMWARE Player
24.11.05: Vergrößerung der virtuellen Festplatte im Tipp Kapitel
31.12.05: Player / Vorhandene VM neu installieren
09.02.06: VMWARE Server
11.03.06: Script für Kernelmodularchiv, resolv.conf überschreiben
23.04.06: Kernelkonfiguration aktualisiert
29.04.06: Links aktualisiert
30.04.06: Sonderauflösungen bei Linux-Gästen
20.05.06: EasyVMX Link
27.05.06: Bestehende Installationen in VM umwandeln
09.09.06: Netcapi-Link
23.10.06: USBFS mounten für USB-Geräte, Brennkapitel korrigiert
18.12.06: Kernel mit USBFS übersetzen
05.01.07: Links aktualisiert, FAQ erweitert (Intel e1000, Konfigurationsprobleme), DOS Spiele
13.04.07: Player 2/Shared Folders, spezielle Bildschirmauflösungen
21.08.07: NFS-Freigaben nutzen
11.04.08: Links aktualisiert
03.10.08: Anpassungen für Player 2.5, Workstation 6.5 und Server 2, Aktualisierung vieler Themen
05.10.08: Links aktualisiert, veraltete Themen und Tipps gestrichen, USB aktualisiert, Unity Modus
12.11.08: vmware-mount
05.04.09: Links aktualisiert
01.08.09: Kernel Update/VMWARE Patch überarbeitet
23.12.09: Anpassungen für Player 3 / WS7, Links aktualisiert

----------


## stefan.becker

*Problem:*

Nach Installation von VMWARE oder nach einem Kernel-Update gibt es Fehlermeldungen beim Ausführen des Scriptes "vmware-config.pl" bzw. "vmware-modconfig --console --install-all" (ab WS 6.5 / Player 2.5).


*Lösung:*


*1) Meldungen wie "File not found"*

=> Überprüfen, ob alle Tools und Pakete installiert sind (gcc, automake, autoconf, make, linux-kernel-headers/kernel-source/kernel-syms/kernel-devel (Suse) bzw. kernel-devel (Fedora) bzw. kernel-headers (Debian, *Buntu) (abhängig von Distribution))


*2) Meldungen wie "does not fit ..."*

=> Kernel Source passend zum laufenden Kernel installieren


*3) übrige Fehler*

Zuerst sollte man immer die neueste Version der Produktreihe (Player, Workstation, Server) versuchen. Anpassungen für neuere Kernel werden natürlich auch in neuere VMWARE Versionen eingepflegt.

Bei der Workstation sind alle Updates im Rahmen der Hauptversion kostenlos. Bei Erwerb von 6.0 sind dann z. B. 6.1 oder 6.52 kostenlos, erst ab Version 7 muss eine neue Lizenz erworben werden.

Falls das immer noch nicht hilft, muss man einen passenden Patch suchen. Diese findet man z. B. im VMTN vom User Krellan:

http://communities.vmware.com/people/Krellan
Quelle: http://vmware-forum.de/viewtopic.php?p=80347&


*Weitere Anleitungen speziell zu SuSE:*

http://en.opensuse.org/Setting_up_VMware_Workstation

----------


## stefan.becker

Der VMWARE Gast kann auf Brenner direkt zugreifen. Im Windows Gast lassen sich per Nero selbst Lightscribe Rohlinge beschriften. Weiterhin ist es möglich, neue Firmware Versionen für das CD/DVD-Laufwerk einzuspielen.

IDE-Brenner (Optionen je nach VMWARE Version abweichend/fehlend):
- "Edit Virtual Machine Settings"
- Button "Add"
- "DVD/CD-ROM Drive"
- "Use A Physical drive"
- Das Laufwerk auswählen

Anschließend den neuen Eintrag für das CD-Laufwerk markieren, weitere Einstellungen vornehmen:
- "Connect at power on" wählen
- "Advanced", im folgenden Dialog "Legacy Emulation" abschalten

Beispiel für vmx-Einstellungsdatei:


```
ide1:0.present = "TRUE"
ide1:0.fileName = "/dev/hdc"
ide1:0.deviceType = "cdrom-raw"
ide1:0.startConnected = "TRUE"
```

*Linux-Alternativen*

CDs unter Linux brennen: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...14&postcount=7

DVDs unter Linux brennen: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=111729

Nero für Linux: http://www.nero.com/

LightScribe für Linux: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...6&postcount=14

----------


## stefan.becker

*Windows Gäste*

Normalerweise emuliert VMware eine Standard VGA Grafik. Wird Windows als Gast gestartet, stößt man direkt auf 2 Probleme:

- die emulierte Grafik hat nur 16 Farben und ist auf 640x480 beschränkt
- die Darstellung ist quälend langsam
- die Maus ist im VMware-Fenster gefangen, nur mit [Strg] [Alt] kann man die Maus wieder "zurückholen"

Hier helfen die VMware-Tools. Standardvorgehensweise:

- VMware starten, Windows als Gast installieren
- Bei aktivem Gastbetriebssystem in VMware im Menüpunkt [VM] die Funktion [Install VMware Tools] aufrufen.
- Über die Autostart Funktion von Windows wird die Setup-Routine automatisch gestartet. 
- Alles weitere ist abhängig von der Windows-Version, aber selbsterklärend. 

Die Tools bieten folgende Vorteile:

- höhere Grafikauflösung als 640x480, mehr Farben
- wesentlich bessere Grafikperformance
- der Mauszeiger ist nicht mehr gefangen, er kann über das VMware Fenster hinauswandern.
- Shared Folders (siehe unter Netzwerkkonfiguration)
- Drag&Drop: Dateien zwischen Host&Gast Desktop per Drag&Drop kopieren
- Clipboard zwischen Host und Gast
- Verkleinerung der virtuellen Festplatte (Shrinken)
- Zeitsynchronisation Host<=>Gast

Anders gesagt: Ohne die VMware Tools kann man das Produkt nicht vernünftig einsetzen.


*Linux-Gäste (Alternative 1)*

Zunächst sollte man vor der Installation des Gast-Linux die Konfigurationshinweise zur Distribution befolgen. Siehe dazu folgendes PDF:

http://www.vmware.com/pdf/GuestOS_guide.pdf

Auf jeden Fall müssen für die Installation der Tools ein Compiler (gcc) sowie die Kernelsourcen installiert sein. Z. B. bei Suse kann man dies erreichen mit 

```
zypper install make gcc automake autoconf kernel-source kernel-devel kernel-syms linux-kernel-headers
```

Die Installation der Tools selbst wird hier beschrieben:

http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/d...ols_linux.html


*Linux-Gäste (Alternative 2)*

Inzwischen gibt es auch Open Source VMWARE Tools. Diese sind bereits bei vielen Distributionen im Serienumfang enthalten (z. B bei OpenSuse 11 als Paket "vmware-kmp-default").

Homepage: http://open-vm-tools.sourceforge.net/


*Einstellen von bestimmten Grafikauflösungen im Linux-Gast*
Tipp von Henni aus folgendem Thread: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...06&postcount=4

Beispiel: 1000x700 bei 60 Hertz

Zunächst muss die passende Modeline berechnet werden:



```
gtf 1000 700 60
```

erzeugt eine Modeline für die Auflösung 1000x700 bei 60Hz.



```
# 1000x700 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.50 kHz; pclk: 56.72 MHz 
Modeline "1000x700_60.00" 56.72 1000 1048 1152 1304 700 701 704 725 -HSync +Vsync
```

Abhängig von der Distribution ist das Programm "gtf" z. B. im Paket "xorg-x11" oder "xorg-x11-server-Xorg".

Alternativ kann man auch den Befehl "xmode" nutzen (Tipp von Kreol):


```
/usr/sbin/xmode -x 1000 -y 700 -r 60
```

Anschließend die Datei "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" editieren.

Dann die Modeline eintragen und die Auflösung abändern:



```
Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Videocard0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth     16
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
                Modes    "1000x700"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Beim nächsten Start des X-Servers sollte der Gast dann die entsprechende Auflösung haben.


*VMWARE Tools bei Distributionen mit X-Server >= xorg 7.2*

Neuere Versionen des X-Servers konfigurieren sich weitestgehend automatisch. Eine "xorg.conf" wird entweder gar nicht oder nur noch für Nicht-Standard-Einstellungen gebraucht.

Für die VMWARE Tools werden einige Einstellungen gebraucht, um die Maus und SVGA Treiber zu nutzen. Hier eine Beispiel "xorg.conf"-Datei:


```
Section "Module"
  Load "vmmouse"
EndSection
  
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "single head configuration"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "de"
	Option	    "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	ModelName    "LCD Panel 1280x1024"
	HorizSync    31.5 - 64.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 65.0
	Option	    "dpms"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Videocard0"
	Driver      "vmware"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Videocard0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "800x600" "640x480" "640x480" "640x400" "640x400"
	EndSubSection
EndSection


Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier	"Mouse1"
    Driver	"vmmouse"
    Option "Protocol"    "explorerps/2"
    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"
    Option "ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
    Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
  Option "NoAutoAddDevices"
EndSection
```

Wichtig ist das Laden des Moduls "vmmouse" (Section "Module"). Außerdem wird durch die Einstellung "NoAutoAddDevices" in der Section "ServerFlags" bewirkt, dass der Standardmaustreiber geladen wird. Ohne die Einstellung funktionieren die Maustasten nicht.

----------


## stefan.becker

*Dateien im Verzeichnis einer virtuellen Maschine*

Zu einer virtuellen Maschine gehören mehrere Dateien, die sich im Idealfall in einem Verzeichnis befinden (wegen der Übersichtlichkeit). Hier die vier wichtigsten Typen. Weitere Dateien werden im VMWARE Anwenderhandbuch erklärt.



```
*.vmx
```

Eine vmx-Datei ist eine Auflistung der Hardware einer virtuellen Maschine. Durch das Zusammenstellen der virtuellen Maschine (RAM, Festplatte, Sound, Netzwerk etc.) in der GUI wird diese Datei erstellt.

http://sanbarrow.com/vmx.html



```
*.vmdk
```

Das ist die virtuelle Festplatte. U. U. ist dies auch nur eine 1KB-große Datei, die auf eine echtes Devices (z. B. /dev/hda1) verweist oder auf andere (gesplittete) Imagedateien verweist.



```
*.nvram
```

Die Bios-Einstellungen.



```
*.log
```

Logdateien. Enthalten die jeweils letzten Aktionen der virtuellen Maschine. Erste Anlaufstelle bei der Suche nach Fehlern.


*VMWARE bootet beim Installieren nicht von CD*

Tipp 1: Im Konfigurationseditor "Legacy emulation" beim CD-Laufwerk einschalten.

Tipp 2: Statt Original-CD ein Image der CD benutzen. Bsp:



```
dd if=/dev/hdc of=windows.iso
```

"/dev/hdc" steht hier für das CD-Laufwerk, "windows.iso" ist dann das erzeugte Image. Das Image über "Use ISO Image" und den Dateinamen "windows.iso" einbinden.

Weitere Infos: http://sanbarrow.com/vmx/vmx-cd-settings.html


*Wie steigert man die Performance des Gastbetriebssystems ?*

- der virtuellen Maschine in VMware mehr RAM zuweisen
- VMware Tools installieren (s. o.)
- Im Gastbetriebssystem für den Festplattenzugriff den DMA-Modus aktivieren
- Ist Gastbetriebssystem korrekt eingestellt (Settings/Configuration Editor/Misc) ?
- Eventuell im Full Screen Modus laufen lassen
- Windows/NT/2000/XP statt 9X/ME verwenden, die NT-Reihe hat ein besseres Multitasking-Modell (Lizenzen natürlich vorausgesetzt!)
- Falls nicht unbedingt benötigt, auf Einbindung des CDROM-Laufwerk verzichten 


*Was ist zu tun, wenn die bidirektionale Druckerschnittstelle (/dev/parport0) belegt ist? (1)*

Problem: Man will z. B. einen Scanner anschließen an den bidirektionalen Port, aber VMware meldet, das der Port belegt ist. Ursache ist der lpd-damon (Linux Druckdienst).

Mit "/sbin/rmmod lp" bzw. "/sbin/rmmod printer" einfach die Module entladen, alternativ über "kill" den Druckdienst beenden. Das ist aber nur sinnvoll, wenn es nicht anders geht. Falls der Scanner von Linux unterstützt wird, sollte man SANE nehmen. Und wenn der Drucker von Linux unterstützt wird, kann man ihn über Samba ansteuern in VMware bzw. dem Gast (s. o.).


*Was ist zu tun, wenn die bidirektionale Druckerschnittstelle (/dev/parport0) belegt ist? (2)*

Eventuell ist es auch ein Rechteproblem. Abhilfe schafft "chmod 777 /dev/parport0" oder die Aufnahme des Anwenders, der VMWARE startet, in die Gruppe "lp".


*Was ist zu tun, wenn die bidirektionale Druckerschnittstelle (/dev/parport0) belegt ist? (3)*

Wenn Schritt (1) und (2) nicht helfen, in der Konfiguration der virtuellen Maschine mal den Parallelport rausnehmen und neu eintragen.


*VMware und Spiele / DirectX / 3D Grafik*

VMware selbst ist eine X-Windows-Anwendung. Die Emulation der Grafikkarte geht also über X-Windows und nicht über die echte Hardware. 

Daher ist kein direkter Hardware-Zugriff und damit kein vollständiges DirectX möglich. Direct3D wird nicht vollständig unterstützt.

Das wiederum bedeutet, das VMware für moderne Spiele nicht geeignet ist. Alte Dos-Spiele sollten gehen, aber da ist eher DosBox die bessere (und auch kostenlose) Wahl.

Ab Workstation 6.5 / Player 2.5 ist die Unterstützung verbessert, es wird DirectX9c unterstützt.

Mit Workstation 7 / Player 3 steht für die Windows Gäste in den VMWARE Tools ein neuer WDM Treiber zur Verfügung, der bei Vista und Windows 7 Gästen Aero unterstützt.

Bedingung ist natürlich grundsätzlich, dass der Host einen 3D Grafikkartentreiber hat. Außerdem muss Open GL 2.0 am Host funktionieren. Bei Nvidia Grafikkarten ist also der aktuelle Treiber des Herstellers Pflicht, der "nv" Treiber geht nicht. Ob OpenGL 2.x geht, kann man per "glxinfo" ermitteln. Es muss eine ähnliche Zeile wie "OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 177.78" enthalten sein in der Ausgabe des Befehls.

Ab Workstation 6.5 lässt sich 3D in den Gasteinstellungen aktivieren. Für Player bzw. ältere Workstation Versionen geht es so:

http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/do..._enabling.html

Bei Server 1/2/ESX(i) wird kein 3D unterstützt.


*Wie kann man testen, ob das Netzwerk grundsätzlich geht ?*

In Windows 9x kann das Programm "winipcfg" ("ipconfig" bei NT/2K/XP) gestartet werden per Dosbox. Das zeigt die IP-Adresse des Gastes an. Beispiel: Hat der Gast 192.168.1.128, dann kann vom Host über "ping 192.168.1.128" und vom Gast aus über "ping 192.168.1.1" testen, ob die IP-Verbindung grundsätzlich geht.


*Netzwerkkonfiguration klappt immer noch nicht*

Manchmal habe ich auch mit erneuten "vmware-config.pl" Läufen keine Netzwerkverbindung mehr hinbekommen. Ich bin dann folgendermaßen vorgangen:

- VMware deinstallieren (rpm -e VMwareWorkstation)
- Das Unterverzeichnis /etc/vmware komplett löschen
- VMware neu installieren (rpm -Uvh VMware-WorkstationXYZ.rpm)
- Das Script "vmware-config.pl" erneut ausführen

Falls das alles nicht hilft, helfen vielleicht die 3 Ls: Lesen, Lesen, Lesen. VMware-Handbuch (Link siehe oben) durcharbeiten und kontrollieren, ob sowohl Host als auch Gast korrekt konfiguriert wurden.


*Bei der Konfiguration wird der Kernel bzw. Kernelheader nicht gefunden*

Lösung siehe im nächsten Kapitel, Konfiguration.


*64 Bit Prozessor Check / 64 Bit Gäste*

Nicht jeder 64 Bit Prozessor ermöglicht bei VMWARE das Ausführen von 64 Bit Gästen. Überprüfen kann man das so:

http://www.vmware.com/pdf/processor_check.pdf

Auch auf 32 Bit Distributionen kann man bei passendem 64 Bit Prozessor 64 Bit Gäste ausführen. Der Prozessor muss dazu Intel VT oder AMD Pacifica unterstützen

Tool zum Download: http://www.heise.de/software/downloa...or_check/36077

Dies kann man weiterhin in der Linux-Kommandozeile mit folgendem Befehl prüfen:


```
egrep '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
```

Falls der Prozessor ausreichend ist, gibt der Befehl eine Zeile aus wie:


```
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow up pni cx16 lahf_lm svm cr8legacy ts fid vid ttp tm stc
```

Wird nichts ausgegeben, ist der Prozessor nicht ausreichend.

Außerdem muss die Prozessor-Virtualisierung im Bios aktiviert werden. Fehlt dort so eine Option, muss man eventuell mal nach einem passenden Bios Update suchen.


*nicht unterstützte Linux-Distributionen*

VMWARE läuft offiziell nicht unter allen Linux-Distribututionen, z. B. nicht unter Crux oder Slackware. Problematisch ist dort ein anderes Konzept für das bekannte etc/rc.d-Runlevel-Konzept.

Es gibt aber doch Mittel und Wege, dieses auch inoffiziell hinzukriegen:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=106782
http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~jbyrne/vmware.htm


*Systemsound nach VMWARE-Start weg*

VMWARE übernimmt die Kontrolle über das Sounddevice. Damit wird die LINE-Einstellung im Mixer ausgeschaltet. Durch folgende (zusätzliche) Einstellung in der Konfigurationsdatei der virtuellen Maschine löst sich das Problem:



```
pciSound.enableVolumeControl = FALSE
```


*Windows XP schaltet sich nicht aus*

Wenn sich Windows XP als Gast beim Herunterfahren nicht abschaltet, bleibt am Ende der Bildschirm mit der Meldung "Sie können den PC jetzt ausschalten" stehen.

Abhilfe durch Einfügen der folgenden Zeile in die Konfiguration:



```
gui.exitOnCLIHLT = TRUE
```


*100 % CPU-Last bei DOS/Windows 3.x/9x als Gast*

WinDOSen verbrauchen auch CPU-Zeit, wenn inaktiv. Damit wird auch die Host CPU belastet, wenn man nichts im Gast macht. Dies betrifft also DOS/Win311, Win9x/ME.

Lösung: Installation eines CPU-Coolers wie DOS-Idle, ANMHLT, Rain.

Siehe auch: http://www.benchtest.com/cooler.html

Nach einem Neustart verbraucht der emulierte PC bei Nichtbenutzung keine CPU-Zeit mehr.

Alle NT basierenden Windows-Varianten (NT 4/2K/XP) haben das Problem nicht!


*VMWARE nicht konfiguriert*

"vmware-config.pl" lief fehlerfrei durch, aber VMWARE meldet beim Start, es sei nicht konfiguriert.

Lösung: Die Datei "/etc/vmware/not-configured" löschen.

Sollte das Problem nach jedem Host-Neustart auftreten, könnte es u. U. helfen, in die Datei "/etc/init.d/vmware" folgendes als erste Zeile einzutragen:



```
for a in `seq 0 9`; do mknod /dev/vmnet$a c 119 $a 2>/dev/null; done
```

Quelle: http://communities.vmware.com/message/88939#88939

Als weitere Ursachen z. B. unter Ubuntu hat sich ein zuvor installierter VMWARE Player erwiesen. Lösung:

http://www.debuntu.org/vmware-server...g-after-reboot

Falls das alles nicht hilft, muss unter Umständen die Datei zum Start der VMWARE Dienste (/etc/init.d/vmware) angepasst werden. Siehe auch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...1&postcount=10


*Virtuelle Festplatte vergrößern*

Irgendwann ist auch im virtuellen Leben mal die Festplatte zu klein. Aber hier ist Abhilfe möglich durch den VMWARE-Diskmanager. Dieser ist z. B. im Umfang der Workstation vorhanden, beim Player nicht. Das Tool kann auch einzeln heruntergeladen und installiert werden (http://communities.vmware.com/commun...er/forums/vddk).

Vorgehensweise:

1) Vergrößerung der virtuellen Festplatte

Der folgende Befehl vergrößert das Image "win98.vmdk" auf 8 GB:


```
vmware-vdiskmanager -x 8Gb win98.vmdk
```

Falls Leerzeichen im Dateinamen, bitte mit Hochkommatas angeben.

2) Partitionierung

Das ist jedoch nur die halbe Miete. Es ist wie bei einer richtigen Festplatte nur zusätzlicher, unbenutzter Platz vorhanden. Dieser muss jedoch für das Gast-OS verfügbar sein.

a) Neue (zusätzliche) Partition

Im Gast z. B. fdisk starten und den freien Platz als erweiterte Partition anlegen. Diese kann dann im Gast formatiert werden und wird dann z. B. Laufwerk "D:".

b) Aktuelle Partition vergrößern mit Parted

Parted ist das Gnu Gegenstück zu Partition Magic, läuft allerdings nicht im Windows Gast. Man kann aber z. B. eine virtuelle Maschine einrichten, die Knoppix von CD startet und auch die virtuelle Festplatte mit dem freien Platz einbindet. Dann kann man von Koppix Parted starten und die Gast Partition vergrößern. Außerdem gibt es Parted-Live-CDS

Parted gibt es hier: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/index.shtml

c) Windows-Festplattenverwaltung (ab Vista / Windows7)

Ab Windows Vista kann die integrierte Festplattenverwaltung die Systempartition vergrößern.


*Win 3.x als Gast / Grafik*

Um Windows 3.x mit mehr 640x480/16 Farben zu nutzen, muss der Windows Super VGA Treiber ersetzt werden:

http://computing.net/windows31/wwwbo...rum/11648.html
http://www.filegate.net/utiln/utilwin/


*Linux als Gast => in Konsole wechseln*

Mit der Tastenkombination [Strg]-[Alt]-[F1] wechselt man in Linux von der grafischen Oberfläche in die Textkonsole. Bei VMWARE erhält nach [Strg]-[Alt] der Host die Kontrolle über die Maus zurück.

Will man im Linux-Gast nun in die Konsole wechseln, beisst sich das. So geht es aber trotzdem:

Lösung 1: In VMWARE Workstation/Server einen anderen Hotkey auswählen.
Lösung 2: [Strg]-[Alt]-[Space]-[F1] im Linux-Gast wechselt in die Konsole.


*Linux als Gast => Mauszeiger fehlt / geht nicht*

Wird ein Mauszeiger im Linuxgast angezeigt, bewegt sich aber nicht, hilft eventuell Umstellen auf PS/2 Anschluss.

In /etc/X11/xorg.conf:



```
Section "Input Device"
  Identifier "Mouse1"
  Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
...
```

Falls der Mauszeiger erst gar nicht zu sehen ist:



```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "device1"
  Option "SWcursor" "true"
  Option "HWcursor" "off"
...
```


*Linux als Gast => für VMWARE abgespeckten Kernel übersetzen*

L00NIX hat sich die Mühe gemacht und eine an VMWARE angepasste Kernelkonfiguration erstellt:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=229111


*USB 2.0*

VMWARE unterstützt USB Geräte. 

Ein USB Gerät kann in VMWARE bzw. dem Gast gehen, muss aber nicht. Sinnvoll ist vor der Anschaffung zu prüfen, ob das Host-OS das Gerät auch unterstützt. Die Aufgabe von VMWARE ist es nicht, Hardware zu nutzen, die im Host nicht geht.

Ab Workstation 6 / Player 2 / Server 2 wird USB 2 unterstützt. Hier wird auch als Zugriffstechnik "libusb" genutzt, so dass keine weitere Konfiguration am Host notwendig ist.

Grundsätzlich muss für USB in der vmx-Datei folgende Zeile stehen:


```
usb.present = "TRUE"
ehci.present = "TRUE"
```

Dadurch wird beim Neustart des Gastes ein USB-Adapter erkannt. 


*USB 1.x und USBFS bei älteren VMWARE Versionen*

Bei älteren Versionen mit USB Unterstützung (WS <=5.5, Player 1, Server 1) wird nur USB 1.1 unterstützt. Außerdem muss am Host "USBFS" eingerichtet werden. Dazu muss in der "/etc/fstab" eine Zeile stehen (Inhalt abhängig von Distribution, hier nur ein Bsp.):


```
usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto 0 0
```

Ist die Zeile bereits enthalten, aber mit "noauto", kann man als "root" auch einfach "mount usbfs" vor dem Start von VMWARE eingeben.

U. U. gibt es auch Rechteprobleme beim Zugriff auf den USB-Bus. In diesem Fall mal folgendes probieren:



```
umount usbfs
mount -t usbfs usbfs /proc/bus/usb -o devmode=0666
```

Ob USBFS von der Distribution unterstützt wird, erkennt man durch 


```
ls /proc/bus/usb
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
```

Falls Dateien bzw. Geräte angezeigt werden, ist die Unterstützung vorhanden.

Damit das ganze aber auch geht, muss der Kernel *USBFS* unterstützen. Bei einigen Distributionen (z. B. Suse ab 10.2) fehlt das. In diesem Fall muss man selbst einen Kernel übersetzen. USBFS aktiviert man in "make menuconfig" unter:

- Device Drivers
- USB Support
- USB Device Filesystem


*Versionskonflikte zwischen VMWARE- und Systembibliotheken*

Symptom: VMWARE meldet beim Start Versionsprobleme mit den verwendeten Bibliotheken, z. B.:


```
(vmware:19396): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Cannot load module `/opt/gnome/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libfile.so' (/usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6))

(vmware:19396): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Cannot load module `/opt/gnome/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libfile.so' (/usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6))

(vmware:19396): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
Volume monitoring will not work.
process 19396: arguments to dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block() were
```

Abhilfe: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/62108


*Gigabit Ethernet*

Bisher wurde in VMWARE immer eine AMD-PCNet Netzwerkkarte emuliert.

Neuere VMWARE Versionen (Player 1.x, Server 1.x, Workstation 5.x) unterstützen Gigabit Ethernet. Dazu muss in der vmx-Datei per Editor folgende Zeile angehängt werden:



```
ethernet0.virtualDev = "e1000"
```

Beim Neustart des Gastes wird neue Hardware entdeckt. Dafür muss ein extra Treiber installiert werden. Bsp. Treiber für verschiedene Windows Versionen:

http://support.intel.com/support/net.../cs-006120.htm

Nach Installation des Treibers sollte im Windows Gerätemanager eine "Intel(R) Pro/1000 MT Network Connection" Karte angezeigt werden.


*Schlechte Netzwerkperformance*

Mögliche Abhilfe: 
- Intel e1000 aktivieren (siehe zuvor)
- In der Windows Systemsteuerung die Geschwindigkeit und die Duplex/Halbduplex Einstellungen überprüfen/anpassen/testen. 

Die Treiber gibt es unter:

http://www.intel.com/support/network/sb/cs-006120.htm


*Bildschirmauflösungen für "Sonderformate" (z. B. bei Notebooks)*

Damit VMWARE auch spezielle Bildschirmauflösungen unterstützt, muss man an die vmx-Datei ein paar Zeilen anhängen. Beispiel für 1900*1200:


```
svga.maxwidth=1900
svga.maxheight=1200
svga.vramsize=134217728
```

Der letzte Parameter setzt die Speichergröße der virtuellen VGA-Karte. Mehr als die hier angegebenen 128 MB geht nicht.


*VMWARE in VMWARE*

Will man innerhalb eines VMWARE Gastes wiederum VMWARE installieren, muss man folgende Parameter in die vmx-Datei einfügen:


```
monitor_control.virtual_rdtsc = "false"
monitor_control.restrict_backdoor = "true"
```

Soll ESX im Gast installiert werden, zusätzlich folgende Parameter:
AMD-CPU: 

```
monitor_control.enable_extended_svm = "true"
```

Intel CPU: 

```
monitor_control.vt32 = "true"
```

Der Gast weiss dann nicht, dass er eine VMWARE Maschine ist. Logische Einschränkung: Die VMWARE Tools lassen sich dann nicht installieren.

Möglicher Einsatz: Test neuer VMWARE Versionen.

Weitere Parameter siehe Bereich "monitor_control" unter http://sanbarrow.com/vmx.html


*Zugriff auf VMWARE Image vom Host aus ohne dass der Gast läuft*

Über das Kommando "vmware-mount" kann man direkt vom Host auf das Gast-Image zugreifen. Sofern das Kommando bei der installierten VMWARE-Version fehlt, kann man es nachinstallieren:

http://communities.vmware.com/commun...er/forums/vddk

Bsp. mounten:


```
vmware-mount winxp.vmdk /mnt
```

Bsp. unmounten:


```
vmware-mount -K winxp.vmdk
```

----------


## stefan.becker

*Installation*

Bei der Installation wird unterschieden zwischen RPM-, tar.gz- und BUNDLE-Paketen.

*RPM*

Installation per 


```
rpm -U VM*rpm
```

Deinstallation:


```
rpm -e Paketname
```

Falls man den genauen Paketnamen nicht kennt, kann man diesen vor dem Löschen per "rpm -qa|grep VMware" erfragen.

*tar-gz*

Nicht bei Player ab 2.5, Workstation ab 6.5!

Nach dem Download per "tar zxvf VM*z" das Paket entpacken. Anschließend per "cd vmware*distrib" in das VMWARE-Verzeichnis wechseln. 
Installation: "./vmware-install.pl" (im VMWARE-Verzeichnis)
Deinstallation: "vmware-uninstall.pl"

*BUNDLE*

Bei Player ab 2.5, Workstation ab 6.5!

Das neue Format ist eine Installations-GUI. Nach Download starten per 


```
sh VMware*bundle
```

Die Installation erfolgt danach per GUI.


*Voraussetzungen für die Konfiguration (Workstation ab 6.5, Player ab 2.5)*

Bei neueren VMWARE Produkten entfällt das bisherige Script "vmware-config.pl". Stattdessen wird bereits während der Installation alles notwendige automatisch eingerichtet. 

Allerdings müssen wie bisher kernel-source und gcc installiert sein. Und kernel-source natürlich in exakt gleicher Version wie der laufende Kernel. Bei Suse erreicht man dies z. B. durch "zypper install gcc make autoconf automake kernel-source kernel-devel kernel-syms linux-kernel-headers".

Falls man ein Kernel-Update gemacht hat, müssen u. U. die VMWARE-Module neu gebaut werden. Dies erreicht man hier mit folgendem Befehl manuell:


```
vmware-modconfig --console --install-all
```

Alternativ die Workstation/den Player starten, dann wird dies nach Abfrage des root-Kennwortes ausgeführt.

Den Rest dieses Kapitels kann man für die genannten Versionen überspringen.


*Voraussetzungen für die Konfiguration (Workstation <= 6.0x, Player <= 2.0x, Server)*

Nach der Installation muss VMware noch an den aktuellen Rechner bzw. die gewollten Netzwerkkonfigurationen angepasst werden. Hierzu dient das PERL-Script "vmware-config.pl", das als "root" ausgeführt werden muss.

Bevor man das Script aufruft, sollte man sich vergewissern, das benötigte Software vorhanden ist, hierzu zählen u. a.:

- perl (sonst kann das Script selbst nicht gestartet werden, RedHat Paketname: perl)
- gcc (zum Compilieren der Module, RedHat Paketname: gcc, siehe auch: http://de.opensuse.org/SDB%3AVMware_...elmodule_nicht)
- as (Assembler, zum Compilieren der Module, RedHat Paketname: binutils)
- Kernel-Sourcen passend zum installierten Kernel (verschiedene Paketnamen, häufig verwendet werden "kernel-devel", "kernel-source", "kernel-header", "glibc-kernheaders")


*Kernel Konfiguration*

Hat man einen eigenen Kernel gebaut, müssen die Kernel-Sourcen unter "/usr/src/linux-kernel-version" vorhanden sein, Version  z. B. "2.6.11".

Wenn der Kernel noch nicht übersetzt wurde, muss er zumindest einmalig konfiguriert werden. Das geht so:

Option 1:



```
cd /usr/src/linux-x.y.z
make mrproper
make cloneconfig
make prepare     (alternativ: "make prepare-all" bzw. "make modules_prepare")
```

Links:
http://susewiki.org/index.php?title=...ing_VMware_5.5

Option 2:

Einige Distributionen legen die Kernelkonfiguration im /boot-Verzeichnis ab. Das geht dann so:



```
cp /boot/config-x.y.z /usr/src/linux-x.y.z
cd /usr/src/linux-x.y.z
make menuconfig
```

Die Konfiguration dann direkt beenden, dabei speichern, fertig.

Option 3:



```
zcat /proc/config.gz >> /usr/src/linux.x.y.z/.config
make menuconfig
```


*VMWARE Update bei Problemen*

Siehe auch: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...65&postcount=2

Im Ablauf des Scriptes wird versucht, die VMWARE Netzwerk-Kernelmodule zu übersetzen. Sollte es hierbei zu Fehlermeldungen kommen, sollte das Update wie beschrieben ausgeführt werden. Dann das Script erneut starten.


*VMWARE und nicht unterstützte Distributionen, z. B. Debian*

Das Script meldet z. B. den folgenden Fehler:




> bash-2.05b# vmware
> /usr/bin/vmware: line 85: /etc/vmware/locations: No such file or directory
> /usr/bin/vmware: line 183: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: No such file or directory
> /usr/bin/vmware: line 183: exec: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: cannot execute: No such file or directory
> bash-2.05b#


Hier die Lösung:  http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~jbyrne/vmware.htm


*Ablauf von vmware-config.pl*

Und jetzt, wo man weiss, was man braucht und wie man eventuelle Probleme lösen kann, der Ablauf der Konfiguration.

Der Ablauf ist bei allen VMWARE Versionen (Workstation, Player, Server) zum größten Teil gleich.

Anmeldung als root (su-Befehl) und dann das Script starten durch Eingabe von "vmware-config.pl".

Im folgenden sind Fragen von VMWARE in Fettdruck angegeben, Eingaben des Benutzers und Bedeutung direkt darunter.

Zunächst stoppt das Script die laufenden VMware-Dienste. Meldung dann

*You must read and accept the End User License Agreement to continue.
Press enter to display it.*

Nach [Enter] werden die Lizenzbedingungen (EULA) angezeigt, Abbruch mit [q].

*Do you accept? (yes/no)*

[yes] eingeben zum akzeptieren, [no] führt zum Abbruch.

*Thank you.

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of VMware Workstation's pre-built vmmon modules is suitable for your
running kernel.  Do you want this script to try to build the vmmon module for
your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]*

VMware braucht eigene Kernel-Module für den Virtual Machine Monitor, sozusagen das Herzstück von VMware. Falls man keine Standarddistribution mit Original-Kernel laufen hat, müssen die Module anhand der Kernel-Sourcen übersetzt werden. Dafür hier [yes| eingeben.

*What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
kernel? [/lib/modules/2.4.19/build/include]*

VMware sucht nun nach den Headern zum installierten Kernel, in der Regel ist die Voreinstellung korrekt, also einfach [Enter] drücken.

Falls es hier Probleme gibt, mal bei den obigen Links zur Kernelkonfiguration nachschauen. Außerdem gibt es im Howto Bereich Links zu speziellen Kernelhowtos.

*Trying to find a suitable vmnet module for your running kernel.

None of VMware Workstation's pre-built vmnet modules is suitable for your
running kernel.  Do you want this script to try to build the vmnet module for
your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]*

VMware braucht ebenfalls eigene Kernel-Module für das virtuelle Netzwerk. Dafür auch hier [yes| eingeben.

*Do you want networking for your Virtual Machines? (yes/no/help) [yes]*

Wenn man die VMware-Netzwerkfähigkeiten nutzen will (Internetzugang für virtuelle Maschinen, Drucker und Dateisystem des Linux-Host nutzen), hier unbedingt [yes] eingeben.

*Do you want to be able to use NAT networking in your virtual machines? [yes]*

Der NAT-Adapter ist für Netzwerk inkl. Internet, Dateizugriff (Shared Folders), Drucker (IPP) und Scanner (saned) ausreichend. Also mit  [yes] antworten. Siehe hierzu auch das Kapitel "einfache Netzwerkkonfiguration".

*Configuring a NAT network for vmnet8.

Do you want this script to probe for an unused private subnet? (yes/no/help)
[yes]*

Durch den folgenden Ablauf wird NAT=Natural Adress Translation istalliert. Soll die virtuelle Machine auf das Internet zugreifen, hier unbedingt mit [yes] antworten. VMware sucht dann automatisch passende IP-Bereiche aus den Bereichen 172.x.x.x oder 192.168.x.x. Aber wie gesagt, automatisch, nur [yes] oder [Enter]

*The subnet 172.16.213.0/255.255.255.0 appears to be unused.

Do you want to be able to use host-only networking in your Virtual Machines?
[no]*

Durch das Host Only Netzwerk wird ein Zugriff auf das Linux Dateisystem mittels des integrierten Samba Servers möglich. Hier mit [yes] antworten, wenn NAT alleine nicht ausreicht. Will man also Samba nutzen (bei Win9x erforderlich), mit [yes] antworten.

*Configuring a host-only network for vmnet1.

Do you want this script to probe for an unused private subnet? (yes/no/help)
[yes]*

Auch hier unbedingt mit [yes] antworten, s. o.

*Do you wish to configure another host-only network? (yes/no) [no]*

Ein weiteres virtuelles Netzwerk wird im Regelfall nicht benötigt, daher hier [no] eingeben.

*Do you want this script to automatically configure your system to allow your
Virtual Machines to access the host's filesystem? (yes/no/help) [no]*

Hierdurch wird der in VMware integrierte Smaba-Server konfiguriert, so dass man im Gast auf das Linux-Dateisystem und die Linux-Drucker zugreifen kann. Daher hier unbedingt mit [yes] antworten.

Im Anschluss werden die VMware Dienste neu gestartet.

*You have successfully configured VMware Workstation to allow your Virtual
Machines to access the host's filesystem.  Would you like to add a username and
password for accessing your host's filesystem at this time? (yes/no/help)
[yes]*

Für das Samba-Netzwerk (HostOnly) muss noch ein SMB-User angelegt werden. Username und Kennwort müssen 1:1 dem Login der User entsprechen, die VMware benutzen sollen bzw. dürfen. Also hier mit [yes] antworten und einen bzw. mehrere User anlegen. Beispiel:

*Please specify a username that is known to your host: stefan

New SMB password:
Retype new SMB password:
Added user stefan.
Password changed for user stefan.*

Dann mit [no] aussteigen, wenn kein weiterer User mehr angelegt werden soll.

*Wichtig: Im Gastbetriebssystem muss als Arbeitsgruppe "WORKGROUP" eingegeben sein, ebenso müssen User und Kennwort im MS-Netzwerk-Login 1:1 dem hier erfassten User entsprechen.*

Das war es soweit. Anschließend kann ein User VMware starten durch Eingabe von "vmware" an der Kommandozeile. Dieses und auch die Konfiguration verschiedener Gastbetriebssysteme sind im PDF-Handbuch auf der VMware-Homepage nachzulesen, Link siehe oben.


*VMWARE-Kernelmodule archivieren*

Tipp und Script von: Matzetronic

Szenario:

Es existiert ein von mehreren Arbeitskollegen genutztes Debian-Repository mit einigen speziellen Paketen, das auch VMWare-Paket enthält. Ebenso gibt es speziell an die jeweiligen Bedürfnisse bzw. Hardware angepasste Kernel-Pakete, so dass sich jeder erst die entsprechenden VMWare-Module erzeugen müsste.

Diesen Schritt kann man vermeiden, indem man die zu den Kernel-Paketen passenden Module mit in das VMWare-Paket integriert. Dazu das folgende Script:



```
#!/bin/bash

PREFIX='Matze'
SUFFIX='Debian'
TARGET_DIR='/usr/lib/vmware/modules/binary'
UTSRELEASE=`uname -r`
PAGEOFFSET=`grep '^\#define __PAGE_OFFSET' /lib/modules/$UTSRELEASE/build/include/asm-i386/page.h |grep -v UL|awk -F'(' '{print $2}'|s
ed s/^0x//|sed s/\)$//`
var=`grep 'CONFIG_MODVERSIONS' /lib/modules/$UTSRELEASE/build/.config|grep -v '^#'|grep -v not`
if [ "$var" == 'CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y' ];then
  MODVERSION='yes'
else
  MODVERSION='no'
fi
var=`grep 'CONFIG_SMP' /lib/modules/$UTSRELEASE/build/.config|grep -v '^#'|grep -v not`
if [ "$var" == 'CONFIG_SMP=y' ];then
  SMP_='yes'
else
  SMP_='no'
fi
DIRECTORY="$PREFIX-$UTSRELEASE-$SUFFIX"

if [ ! -d $TARGET_DIR/$DIRECTORY ];then
mkdir -p "$TARGET_DIR/$DIRECTORY/objects"
cp "/lib/modules/$UTSRELEASE/misc/vmmon.o" "$TARGET_DIR/$DIRECTORY/objects/"
cp "/lib/modules/$UTSRELEASE/misc/vmnet.o" "$TARGET_DIR/$DIRECTORY/objects/"

echo "UtsRelease $UTSRELEASE" >$TARGET_DIR/$DIRECTORY/properties
echo "ModVersion $MODVERSION" >>$TARGET_DIR/$DIRECTORY/properties
echo "SMP $SMP_" >>$TARGET_DIR/$DIRECTORY/properties
echo "PageOffset $PAGEOFFSET" >>$TARGET_DIR/$DIRECTORY/properties
echo "Comment Kernel for $SUFFIX build by $PREFIX" >>$TARGET_DIR/$DIRECTORY/properties

echo
echo "$TARGET_DIR/$DIRECTORY :"
cat $TARGET_DIR/$DIRECTORY/properties
echo
fi
```

----------


## stefan.becker

*Umfang*

Mit Hilfe eines virtuellen NAT-Netzwerk-Adapters lässt sich eine Netzwerkkonfiguration mit Zugriff auf folgende Ressourcen / Dienste herstellen:

- Internet
- Host-Dateisystem
- Host-Drucker
- Host-Scanner
- CAPI (ISDN-Netcapi)


*Voraussetzungen*

- VMWARE konfiguriert mit Netzwerkzugriff (NAT, Hostonly nur bei Samba)
- VMWARE Tools im Gast installiert
- Virtueller Gast-PC mit NAT-Adapter
- Netzwerkadapter wird im Gast erkannt
- TCP/IP mit DHCP im Gast installiert
- CUPS für Drucker
- SANE für Scanner


*Internet*

Einzige Einstellung beim IE: Verbindung per LAN.

Anschließend lässt sich die laufende Internetverbindung des Linux-Hosts mitbenutzen.

Eine Einrichtung von (DSL-) Modem oder WLAN im Gast ist unnötig.


*Host-Dateisystem*

Über das Feature "Shared Folders" wird der Zugriff auf das Host-Dateisystem eingerichtet.

Am Host:

- VMWARE starten
- "Edit virtual machine settings" wählen
- Reiter "Options", Punkt "Shared Folders" wählen
- "Always enabled" aktivieren
- Verzeichnisse eingeben/wählen

Am Gast:

- Explorer starten
- "Extras" / "Netzlaufwerk verbinden" wählen
- Laufwerksbuchstaben vorgeben
- "Durchsuchen" starten
- "Netzwerkumgebung" / "Gesamtes Netzwerk" / "VMWARE Shared Folders" aufblättern
- Eines der freigegebenen Verzeichnisse auswählen
- "Verbindung beim Anmelden wiederherstellen" sollte ausgewählt sein

Ab Player 3/Workstation 7: In den Gasteinstellungen kann man "Map as a network drive in Windows Guests" markieren. Dann werden die Shared Folders automatisch im Gast als Laufwerk gemapt.

Das Feature "Shared Folders" steht für Windows 9x/ME-Gäste nicht zur Verfügung. Außerdem fehlt die Funktion beim VMWARE Server.

Alternativ lässt sich der Zugriff auf das Dateisystem des Hosts auch über den in VMWARE integrierten Samba-Server einrichten. Hierzu ist jedoch ein zusätzlicher Hostonly-Netzwerkadapter im Gast-PC einzurichten.

Als 3. Möglichkeit kann man einen eigenen Samba-Server einrichten, das geht auch per NAT Netzwerk. Siehe dazu das Qemu Howto:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...54&postcount=9

Auch das im Unix/Linux-Bereich weit verbreitete NFS lässt sich nutzen. Hierzu muss im Client zunächst ein NFS-Client eingerichtet werden. Im Paket "Microsoft Windows Services for Unix" ist ein kostenloser NFS Client für Windows enthalten:

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/win...n/sfu/neu.mspx

Im Explorer / Netzlaufwerk verbinden / Durchsuchen sind NFS Freigaben des Hosts im Bereich Netzwerkumgebung / NFS Network zu finden.


*Host-Drucker*

Falls Cups am Host installiert ist, kann man darüber den Drucker auch ohne Samba nutzen. Dazu wird das sogenannte IPP-Internet Printing Protocol verwendet.

Windows 2000/XP:

- Drucker hinzufügen
- Netzwerkdrucker auswählen
- Verbinden mit URL auswählen
- Treiber für passendes Modell installieren

Als URL muss z. B. eingegeben werden:



```
http://192.168.62.2:631/printers/usblp0
```

"usblp0" ist zu ersetzen mit dem Druckernamen am Host.

"192.168.62.2" steht für die IP-Adresse des Hosts. Diese kriegt man über die IP-Adresse des Gastes raus, die letzte Zahl wird durch "2" ersetzt.

Windows 9x/ME: Es muss ein zusätzliches Software Paket für den IPP-Support installiert werden. Download unter:

http://tig.csail.mit.edu/printing/windows/win9x.html

Software installieren, neu starten, dann Drucker wie oben mit der URL als Pfad eingeben.

Hinweis zur CUPS-Konfiguration, falls der Drucker im Gast nicht erkannt wird:
- Webbrowser am Host starten, URL eingeben: http://localhost:631
- Registerkarte Verwaltung
- Einstellungen setzen
- a) "Verteile publizierte Drucker welche mit diesem System verbunden sind"
- b) "Erlaube entfernte Verwaltung"


Alternativ lässt sich der Drucker auch über den in VMWARE integrierten Samba-Server einrichten. Hierzu ist jedoch ein zusätzlicher Hostonly-Netzwerkadapter im Gast-PC einzurichten.

Falls der Drucker nicht von CUPS unterstützt wird, kann man auch versuchen, ihn direkt über die parallele oder USB-Schnittstelle des Hosts anzusprechen. Hierbei muss man jedoch u. U. die entsprechenden Linuxmodule zur Verwaltung der Druckdienste entladen. Tipps dazu finden sich in den VMWARE Supportseiten.


*Host-Scanner*

Es ist möglich, am Host angeschlossene Scanner im Windows Gast zu nutzen. Dazu wird die Netzwerkschicht der Scannersoftware Sane verwendet. Einzige Bedingung: Der Scanner muss in Sane eingerichtet sein und funktionieren.

S. u., Bemerkung zu Suse.

Vorgehensweise:

- Sane und Scanner installieren & einrichten, z. B. nach folgendem Howto:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=37567&

- Saned (Netzwerk Scanner Daemon) einrichten, z. B. nach folgendem Howto:

http://penguin-breeder.org/sane/saned/

Hinweis: Die IP des Gast-PCs muss in "/etc/sane.d/saned.conf" bzw. "/usr/etc/sane.d/saned.conf" eingetragen werden. Dazu im Gast einfach den Befehl "ipconfig" starten, der zeigt diese Adresse an.

- Windows Gast mit Netzwerk starten

- Im Windows Gast die Sane-Twain-Bridge installieren. Download und Anleitung:

http://sanetwain.ozuzo.net/

In Windows ist Twain eine Standard-Scanner-Schnittstelle. SaneTwain emuliert diese und lenkt Twain-Zugriffe über das Netzwerk auf Host-Sane um.

Der Treiber besteht aus 2 Dateien:



```
copy sanetwain.ds c:\windows\twain_32
copy scanimage.exe c:\windows
```

Die IP-Adresse des Hosts muss eingerichtet sein. Hat der Gast z. B. "192.168.62.*15*", so hat der Host "192.168.62.*2*".


Damit steht der Scanner im Windows Gast zur Verfügung. Zum Beispiel kann man dann direkt Windows OCR-Software nutzen.

Falls der Scanner nicht von Sane unterstützt wird, kann man auch versuchen, ihn direkt über die parallele oder USB-Schnittstelle des Hosts anzusprechen. Hierbei muss man jedoch u. U. die entsprechenden Linuxmodule zur Verwaltung der Druckdienste entladen. Tipps dazu finden sich in den VMWARE Supportseiten.

Bei Suse Linux kann der Scanner über Yast2 komfortabel im Netzwerk freigegeben werden:
- Yast2 starten
- Hardware, Scanner starten
- Button "Andere", "Scannen via Netzwerk" wählen
- In "Zulässige Clients für saned die IP-Adresse des Windows Gastes eintragen
- "Vordefinierte Konfiguration" / "Konfiguration mit lokalem Host" wählen


*ISDN-Netcapi*

Die ISDN-Karte des Hosts kann nicht direkt im Gast verwendet werden. Über folgenden Umweg kann man sie "mitbenutzen":

- Karte muss im Host funktionieren
- Netcapi-Server stellt über das virtuelle Netzwerk eine CAPI-Schicht zur Verfügung.
- Im Windows Client wird ein Netcapi-Client installiert

Beispiele:
- http://avm-capi4linux.berlios.de/
- http://www.shamrock.de/tools.htm#capiserv
- http://sourceforge.net/projects/capi20proxy

----------


## stefan.becker

*1) Was ist/kann der VMWARE Player*

Der VMWARE Player ist eine abgespeckte VMWARE Workstation. Der VMWARE Player ist *kostenlos*, aber nicht *frei*.

Mit aktuellen VMWARE Workstation erstellte virtuelle PCs können mit dem VMWARE Player gestartet werden. Weiterhin können mit dem MS Virtual PC angelegte Maschinen gestartet werden sowie "Symantec LiveState Recovery disk formats" (Angaben laut Homepage).

Der Player ab 3.x ist im Prinzip eine "Workstation light". Es fehlen die Features Snapshots&Cloning. Ansonsten können jetzt auch Gäste angelegt und verwaltet werden, die VMWARE Tools können über die Player GUI nachgeladen werden.

Bei Player 2.5 im Vergleich zur Workstation 6.5 waren hingegen noch folgende Funktionen abgespeckt:
- Verwaltung, Anlegen von virtuellen Maschinen
- Cloning, Snapshots
- Anlegen von Diskimages
- VMWARE Tools (nicht um Lieferumfang, können aber z. B. auch vom Server verwendet werden)

Ansonsten gelten die gleichen Bedingungen wie bei der Workstation: 
- Den Player gibt es für Linux und Windows.
- Der Einsatz ist auf die x86 und x64 Welt eingeschränkt.
- Als Gast-OS kann Linux, Windows etc. gestartet werden (siehe Liste der Workstation Variante).

Wer bereits die Workstation hat mit Testlizenz, braucht diese nicht zu löschen. Der Player ist bereits im Paket enthalten, die mit der WS angelegten Gäste lassen sich nach Ablauf der 30 Tage mit dem im Paket enthaltenen Player weiter starten und nutzen.


*2) Links*

Download: http://downloads.vmware.com/d/info/d...are_player/3_0

Dokumentation: http://www.vmware.com/support/pubs/player_pubs.html

Player-Forum: http://communities.vmware.com/commun...desktop/player

Fertige virtuelle Maschinen: 
http://www.vmware.com/appliances/
http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/


*3) Installation und Konfiguration*

Der Player basiert auf der Workstation, daher ist die Installation und Konfiguration weitgehend gleich.

Das RPM-Paket wird analog zur Workstation installiert (*rpm -i VM**). Ähnlich das BUNDLE-Paket (ab Player 2.5) per "sh VM*bundle".

Hinweise zur Konfiguration siehe http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...39&postcount=8
Bei Player bis 2.0x muss das Script "vmware-config.pl" gestartet werden. Bei Player ab 2.5 erfolgt dies automatisch. Hier muss man nur nach einem Kernel Update mit "vmware-modconfig --console --install-all" eingreifen.

Gibt es hierbei Probleme, ist obige Vorgehensweise hilfreich: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...65&postcount=2.

Auch die Netzwerkkonfiguration entspricht der Workstation.


*4) Einsatz des Players*

Wer die erweiterten Features wie Snapshots und Cloning nicht benötigt, hat mit dem VMWARE Player eine vollständige Virtualisierungslösung zur Verfügung.  

Ein idealer Zweck ist weiterhin ein Schulungsraum. Mit einer lizensierten VMWARE Version werden virtuelle Maschinen erstellt, die an jedem Schulungs PC mit dem Player gestartet werden können. Man braucht also nicht für jeden PC eine eigene VMWARE Workstation Lizenz.


*5) Neue virtuelle Maschine erzeugen (nur Player <= 2.5)*

Bei dem Player ab Version 3.x können Gäste angelegt und verwaltet werden. Dennoch enthält das folgende Kapitel einige Tipps&Links, die beim Einsatz des Players hilfreich sein können.

Beim Player bis Version 2.5 muss man zum Anlegen von Gästen manuelle Eingriffe vornehmen. Dazu braucht man VMWARE-Kenntnisse über den Aufbau der vmx-Datei, einen Texteditor und ein Tool zum Anlegen eines leeren Diskimages.

Die vmx-Datei ist die Konfiguration der virtuellen Maschine. In der Workstation Variante wird letztlich durch die GUI auch nur die vmx-Datei erstellt.

Im folgenden Beispiel wird eine virtuelle Maschine mit WinXP angelegt. Die Vorgehensweise lässt sich natürlich auch auf andere Windows Versionen oder Linux als Gast übertragen.

Kleiner Tipp vorab: Über die Seite *easyvmx* (Link unten) lassen sich eine vmx-Datei und ein leeres Image nach eigenen Wünschen online erstellen!

*5.1) Vorhandene virtuelle Maschine "neu installieren"*

Der einfachste Weg basiert auf einer virtuellen Maschine mit passender Größe des Diskimages bzw. virtueller Hardware. Vorgehensweise:

- Boot-CD des zu installierenden Betriebssystems einlegen
- Player mit vorhandener virtueller Maschine starten
- Direkt [ESC] drücken
- Im folgenden Bootmenü auf "CD" umschalten
- Installation starten, dabei Image neu partitionieren und formatieren
- Im Anschluss in der vmx-Datei den Typ des Gast-OS eintragen (siehe unten)
- VMWARE Tools nachinstallieren (siehe unten)

(Tipp von windhund)


*5.2) Virtuelle Maschine vollständig neu erzeugen*

*5.2.1) Verzeichnis anlegen für virtuelle Maschine*



```
mkdir winxp
cd winxp
```

*5.2.2) Schritt 2: vmx-Datei anlegen*

Als nächstes wird eine Basis-vmx-Datei angelegt. Dazu einfach einen Texteditor starten, folgenden Code per Zwischenablage einfügen und als "winxp.vmx" im neuen Verzeichnis speichern.



```
config.version = "8"
virtualHW.version = "6"
ide0:0.present = "TRUE"
ide0:0.filename = "winxp.vmdk"
memsize = "512"
MemAllowAutoScaleDown = "FALSE"
ide1:0.present = "TRUE"
ide1:0.fileName = "auto detect"
ide1:0.deviceType = "cdrom-raw"
ide1:0.autodetect = "TRUE"
floppy0.present = "FALSE"
ethernet0.present = "TRUE"
ethernet0.connectionType = "nat"
usb.present = "TRUE"
usb.generic.autoconnect = "TRUE"
ehci.present = "TRUE"
sound.present = "TRUE"
sound.virtualDev = "es1371"
displayName = "Windows XP"
guestOS = "winxphome"
nvram = "winxp.nvram"
MemTrimRate = "-1"

ide0:0.redo = ""
ethernet0.addressType = "generated"
uuid.location = "56 4d 5c cc 3d 4a 43 29-55 89 5c 28 1e 7e 06 58"
uuid.bios = "56 4d 5c cc 3d 4a 43 29-55 89 5c 28 1e 7e 06 58"
ethernet0.generatedAddress = "00:0c:29:7e:06:58"
ethernet0.generatedAddressOffset = "0"
tools.syncTime = "TRUE"
ide1:0.startConnected = "TRUE"
uuid.action = "create"
checkpoint.vmState = ""
```

Eigenschaften der virtuellen Maschine:

- 512 MB RAM
- virtuelle Platte "winxp.vmdk"
- Zugriff auf CDROM, Floppy, USB2, Sound
- Netzadapter vom Typ "NAT" für Internetzugriff

Siehe 5.5) mit Tipps und Tools zu vmx-Dateien.

Im Anhang dieses Posts befindet sich die Datei "blankimg.tar.gz", in der eine Beispiel-"vmx"-Datei enthalten ist.

*5.2.3) Diskimage anlegen*

a) Tool "qemu-img"

Zum Anlegen eines leeren Diskimages (der virtuellen Platte) wird das Tool "qemu-img" benötigt, das zu Qemu gehört. Zunächst muss also Qemu installiert werden, siehe folgendes Howto: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=141201

Der folgende Befehl legt ein 4 GB grosses Image "winxp.vmdk" an:



```
qemu-img create -f vmdk winxp.vmdk 4G
```

Im Anhang dieses Posts befindet sich die Datei "blankimg.tar.gz" mit leeren Images in der Größe 512MB, 2, 4, 8 GB.

b) Tool "vmware-vdiskmanager"

Alternativ lässt sich das Tool "vmware-vdiskmanager" nutzen. Z. B. eine 10GB Image (IDE, wachsend):


```
vmware-vdiskmanager -c -s 10GB -a ide -t 0 winxp.vmdk
```

Download des Tools: http://communities.vmware.com/commun...er/forums/vddk

*5.2.4) Gastinstallation starten*

Als nächstes wird die Windows CD ins CD-Laufwerk eingelegt.

Dann wird der Player mit "vmplayer" gestartet.

Zuerst muss über [F2] ins VMWARE-Bios gewechselt werden und das CD-Laufwerk in der Bootfolge nach oben gesetzt werden.

Dann erfolgt die Installation.

Nach Ende der Installation erfolgt ein Neustart. Dazu vorher wieder ins VMWARE-Bios wechseln und die Festplatte in der Bootfolge nach oben bringen.

*5.3) VMWARE Tools*

a) Windows Gäste:

Was noch für eine gute Performance fehlt, sind die VMWARE Tools. Die lassen sich z. B. integrieren, wenn man die virtuelle Maschine mit einer VMWARE Workstation erstellt. 
Anleitung: siehe obige Links zum VMWARE PDF Handbuch und PDF zur Gastinstallation
Alternative 1: http://www.vmware.com/download/esx/e...515update.html
Alternative 2: VMWARE Workstation oder Server vom Hersteller laden und die Datei aus dem Archiv extrahieren

Die Datei "windows.iso" lässt sich als CDROM-Image einbinden. Dazu zwei Zeilen zum IDE-1 Kanal in der vmx-Datei so abändern:



```
ide1:0.fileName = "windows.iso"
ide1:0.deviceType = "cdrom-image"
```

Einrichten: Im Hardwaremanager manuelles Zufügen von Hardware wählen, Rubrik Grafikkarte, Datenträger, CD-Laufwerk, passendes Verzeichnis zur Windows Version, "VMWARE inc. Super VGA".

b) Linux Gäste

http://open-vm-tools.sourceforge.net/

*5.4) Qemu-Images konvertieren*

U. U. lassen sich Qemu-Images mit dem VMWARE Player weiterbenutzen. Zunächst muss man das Image konvertieren. Beispiel:



```
qemu-img convert win2k.img -O vmdk win2k.vmdk
```

Eine vmx-Datei muss man über die genannten Wege selbst erstellen.

Es muss nicht auf jeden Fall klappen. Die virtuelle Hardware ist bei Qemu und VMWARE unterschiedlich, daher kann es besonders bei Windows Images zu Problemen kommen. Hilfreich ist eventuell, das Image zuvor nochmals mit Qemu zu starten.

*5.5) Weitere Tipps*

*VMX-Builder*

Mit diesem Tool lassen sich ebenfalls vmx-Dateien menügesteuert erstellen. Das Tool ist allerdings für Windows:
http://vmxbuilder.com/

Das Tool geht auch mit WINE. Dazu zunächst ein WINE mit IE installieren (http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=48347&, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/).

Danach die beiden Installationsfiles downloaden und installieren (CoreFiles / Runtime http://www.tecchannel.de/download/to...ntime_dateien/ und VMXBuilder http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/tools...2/vmx_builder/).

*EasyVMX*

Sozusagen VMX-Builder Online. Auf der Startseite kann man sich die gewünschte Hardware zusammenklicken. Als Ergebnis erhält man ein Zip-File mit der vmx-Datei und einer virtuellen leeren Festplatte.

http://www.easyvmx.com/


*Virtuelle Maschine von älterer VMWARE-Version*

Wenn man eine virtuelle Maschine starten, die von einer älteren VMWARE Version erstellt wurde (z. B. 4.x), sollte man folgende Zeilen in der vmx-Datei auf folgenden Stand aktualisieren:



```
config.version = "8"
virtualHW.version = "6"
```

(Werte zuvor 6/3, 7.3, 8.4)

*Probleme mit virtuellem SCSI-Controller*

Hat das Image eine virtuelle SCSI-Platte und der Controller wird bei der Installation nicht erkannt, hilft u. U. die Änderung der Zeile 



```
scsi0.virtualDev = "lsilogic"
```

nach



```
scsi0.virtualDev = "buslogic"
```

*Shared Folders*

Ab dem VMWARE Player 2 werden wie bei der Workstation "Shared Folders" unterstützt. Shared Folders sind eine einfache Möglichkeit, auf die Dateien des Hosts zuzugreifen, ohne einen Samba Server einrichten zu müssen.

Vorgehensweise:

1) Shared Folders in der "vmx"-Datei definieren

Beispiel zur Freigabe des "/home" und "/tmp"-Verzeichnisses:


```
sharedFolder0.enabled =  "TRUE"
sharedFolder0.present =  "TRUE"
sharedFolder0.hostPath = "/home"
sharedFolder0.writeAccess =  "TRUE"
sharedFolder0.readAccess =  "TRUE"
sharedFolder0.guestname = "home"
sharedFolder0.expiration= "never" 
sharedFolder1.enabled =  "TRUE"
sharedFolder1.present =  "TRUE"
sharedFolder1.hostPath = "/tmp"
sharedFolder1.writeAccess =  "TRUE"
sharedFolder1.readAccess =  "TRUE"
sharedFolder1.guestname = "tmp"
sharedFolder1.expiration= "never" 
sharedFolder.maxNum = "2"
```

Weitere Verzeichnisse können so hinzugefügt werden (sharedFolder2.*, sharedFolder.maxNum=3 usw.).

2) Die Shared Folder aktivieren

- Player starten
- Gast booten
- Parallel dazu das Menü "Player / Shared Folders" öffnen
- Einstellung "Always enabled" setzen

3) Im Gast Netzlaufwerk einrichten (Windows Explorer, Netzlaufwerk verbinden)

*Beschreibung der vmx-Dateien*

http://sanbarrow.com/vmx.html

----------


## stefan.becker

Der VMWARE-Server ist wie der VMWARE Player ein kostenfreies Produkt.

Das Produkt ist eine Weiterentwicklung des früheren Produktes GSX-Server.

Homepage Server: http://www.vmware.com/products/server/

Auf der Seite sind alle weiteren Informationen zum Download, Userforum, Dokumentation etc. zu finden.

Das Produkt ist auch für Privatanwender interessant:

- Es lässt sich auch auf einer Desktop-Distribution installieren.
- Die Installation entspricht der VMWARE Workstation <= 6.5. 
- Die Konfiguration erfolgt per "vmware-config.pl" (siehe oben).

Man hat fast alle Möglichkeiten der Workstation:
- Der Gast kann konfiguriert und installiert werden ohne Einschränkung.
- Die VMWARE Tools für den Gast sind enthalten.
- Die Snapshot-Funktion ist enthalten.
- Virtuelle Maschinen von VMWARE Workstation und/oder Player können weiterverwendet werden.
- Ab Server 2 ist USB 2 verfügbar.

Aber nicht alles geht wie bei der Workstation:
- 3D Grafik fehlt
- Shared Folders fehlen
- Der Unity Modus fehlt


*Server 2.x*

Handbuch: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/vmserver2.pdf

Gegenüber Version 1.x entfällt die Konsole, es bleibt nur die Verwaltung und das Starten der Gäste per Webbrowser. Allerdings werden hier nur Firefox 2/3 unterstützt, unter Windows zusätzlich der Internet Explorer.

Nach Installation erfolgt per "vmware-config.pl" die Konfiguration, wo u. a. die Seriennummer zu erfassen ist.

Zum Starten der Server Weboberfläche im Firefox folgende URL eingeben: http://localhost

Alternativen:
- Lokal / es wird nicht Port 80 für HTTP verwendet: http://localhost:8222 (Port wird bei vmware-config.pl angegeben)
- Remote Zugriff: https://a.b.c.d (IP-Adresse des VM Servers)

Zunächst muss man sich als root anmelden. Danach gelangt man zur Übersicht der vorhandenen Gäste.

Zum Starten des Gastes wechselt man auf den Reiter "Console" und klickt dort auf das ">" Symbol. Sobald der Gast gestartet ist, nochmal in das Console Fenster klicken, um das Gastfenster anzuzeigen.

Zur Darstellung des Gastes muss man ein Firefox-Addon nutzen. Dies wird beim ersten Start nach Klick in das Console Fenster zur Installation angeboten.

Falls nicht automatisch: Im Verzeichnis "/usr/lib/vmware/webAccess/tomcat/apache-tomcat-6.0.16/webapps/ui/plugin" befinden sich mehrere xpi-Dateien. Hier passende Architektur wählen (Linux 32/64).

Bei einem Update von Firefox ist das Addon u. U. nicht mehr kompatibel zur Firefox Version. Abhilfe schafft hier das zusätzliche Addon "Nightly Tester Tools", mit dem man die Kompatibilität erzwingen kann: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/6543


*Server 1.x*

Handbuch: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/server_vm_manual.pdf

Der Server 1.x hat eine GUI analog zur Workstation zur Konfiguration und zum Start der Gäste.


```
vmware
```

Zu Beginn kommt eine Frage nach der VMWARE Console, hier einfach "localhost" wählen. Diese Funktion ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, sich zu einem anderen VMWARE Server zu verbinden.

Alternative:


```
vmware -l
```

Dann wird man direkt zur lokalen Maschine verbunden, was für eine Workstation die richtige Wahl ist.

Falls es Probleme geben sollte beim Hochfahren von VMWARE (Meldung "Not properly configured"), hilft es unter Umständen, das Verzeichnis "/var/run/vmware" zu löschen.


*Schlechte Performance:*

Falls der Gast eine schlechte Performance aufweist, kann man zur Probe mal folgende Zeilen an die vmx-Datei anhängen:



```
debug = "FALSE"
MemTrimRate=0
sched.mem.pshare.enable = 0 
mainMem.useNamedFile = "FALSE"
```

Die Einstellung "MemTrimRate=0" kann dazu führen, dass der Gast nicht mehr startet. Falls eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt wird, diese Zeile wieder entfernen.


*Weitere Links:*

FAQ: http://www.vmware.com/products/server/faqs.html
Dokus: http://www.vmware.com/support/pubs/server_pubs.html
Download: http://downloads.vmware.com/d/info/d...are_server/2_0
Forum: http://communities.vmware.com/community/vmtn/server
Vergleich Server<=>ESX(i): http://www.vmware.com/products/server/faqs.html

----------


## stefan.becker

Grundsätzlich kann man bestehende Installationen in eine virtuelle Maschine umwandeln. Hierzu gibt es mehrere Wege.

Ob sich das grundsätzlich lohnt, ist vom Einzelfall abhängig. Man sollte auch bedenken, dass eine bestehende Installation im Laufe der Zeit viel Altlasten angesammelt hat. Ein Neuanfang mit Installation von einer System-CD ist daher häufig der bessere und einfachere Weg.


*1) VMWARE Converter*

Der VMWARE Converter ist ein kostenloses Tool zur Migration einer echten Installation in eine virtuelle Maschine. Verfügbar ist der Converter für Windows, für Linux ab Version 4.0.

Beschreibung: http://www.vmware.com/files/pdf/converter_datasheet.pdf

Als Ergebnis erhält man eine VM in einem Festplattenimage (*.vmdk). 

Bei einer 1:1 Kopie wäre der neue Gast häufig nicht lauffähig, weil z. B. bei Windows Treiber für die echte Hardware fest integriert sind. Diese sorgen beim Hochfahren des Gastes in der VM für Inkompatibiltäten und Abstürze. Typische Beispiele hierfür sind IDE- und SCSI-Treiber.

Der Converter ersetzt diese Treiber direkt durch zur virtuellen VMWARE-Hardware passenden Treiber.

Converter-Homepage: http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/


*2) Image-Software*

Auch über eine Image-Software (Norton Ghost, Acronis True Image) ist es möglich, eine echte Installation in eine VM zu wandeln.

Vorgehensweise (in etwa, produktabhängig):

- Echte Installation booten
- Treiber für VMWARE installieren (siehe unten)
- Image per Software erstellen (Backup)
- VMWARE starten, ein leeres Diskimage anlegen
- VMWARE starten, Image einspielen (Restore)
- VMWARE Tools installieren

Abhängig von der Art der gewählten virtuellen Platte (IDE vs. SCSI-Emulation) muss zuvor ein passender Treiber installiert werden, damit das Image später in VMWARE bootet.

- SCSI: http://www.vmware.com/support/refere...n_scsidrv.html
- IDE: http://support.microsoft.com/default...d=KB;DE;314082


*3) Weitere Links*

Howto: http://www.vmaschinen.de/cgi-bin/vmware.cgi?scsi
US-Forum: http://communities.vmware.com/commun...rver/converter
deutsches Forum: http://vmware-forum.de/viewforum.php?f=20

----------


## stefan.becker

Hinweis: Beitrag von Sven Paschukat (10goto10)

*Einleitung*

Mit alten Spielen ist es manchmal wie mit altem Gerümpel – man kann sich einfach nicht davon trennen. Schlecht nur, dass Microsofts Betriebssysteme mit jeder neuen Version auch immer ein Stück Kompatibilität mit Altanwendungen verlieren. Wer heute versucht, ein komplexeres MS-DOS-Spiel unter neueren Betriebssystemen zu benutzen, wird unter Win98 bereits seine liebe Not haben und unter WinXP praktisch keine Chance.

Schulmäßige Lösung dieses Dilemmas ist der Einsatz von Bootmanagern. Damit verbunden sind jedoch neue Nachteile wie das umständliche Neubooten beim Anwendungswechsel, feste Reservierung von Plattenplatz, und ob es das gute alte MS-DOS mit der neuen Hardware klar kommt, ist zudem fraglich.

VMware oder vergleichbare Emulatoren bieten eine weitere Chance. Mein Ziel war es, mittels des VMware-Players das MS-DOS-Spiel XCOM Apocalypse unter Linux vernünftig zum Laufen zu bringen. Da dies einige Kniffe erforderte, im Endeffekt aber ausgezeichnet funktioniert hat, hier nun eine kleine Anleitung.

Notwendig sind:
- Einmaliger Zugriff auf VMware Workstation
- Installierter VMware Player
- Installationssatz MS-DOS 6.2 (oder vergleichbar)

Als erstes muss einmalig das VMware-Image erstellt werden. Dies muss mit einer VMware Workstation geschehen, da der Player das nicht hergibt. Sinnvollerweise sollte auch die Workstation auf Linux betrieben werden, damit später nicht noch die Pfade in der VMX-Datei konvertiert werden müssen. Als Gast-Betriebssystem wählt man MS-DOS 6.2 oder Windows 3.1, als virtuelle Festplatte waren für meine Zwecke 2 GB (mit dynamischer Reservierung) mehr als ausreichend. Die anderen Einstellungen lässt man so wie sie sind. Damit hat die Workstation ihre Dienste verrichtet und das Image kann unter den Player geschoben werden, mit dem nun alles weitere verrichtet werden kann.

Die Installation von MS-DOS 6.2 läuft ab wie gewohnt. Nach dem Neustart sollte im emulierten Player-BIOS die Festplatte als Standard-Bootmedium eingetragen werden. Dann geht es direkt an die Installation der Gerätetreiber.


*CD-ROM:*

MS-DOS hat keinen Gerätetreiber dabei, aber die mit Windows 98 gelieferte Datei oakcdrom.sys (sicherlich auch im Internet zu finden) lieferte mir gute Dienste auch beim Ansprechen meines DVD-Laufwerks. Folgendermaßen in die config.sys des Gastsystems eintragen:


```
DEVICEHIGH=c:\cdrom\oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
```

Den Transport der Datei in das CDROM-Verzeichnis des Gastsystems habe ich hier mit Disketten vorgenommen (das waren diese flachen, rechteckigen Plastikschachteln mit den Magnetscheiben drinnen). Bitte beachten, dass Linux und der Player nicht gleichzeitig auf die Diskette zugreifen können. Sicherlich gäbe es mit Linux aber noch intelligentere Methoden zum Datentransfer.

Zusätzlich noch die von DOS mitinstallierte mscdex.exe in die Autoexec.bat eintragen, also:


```
lh c:\dos\mscdex.exe /d:mscd001
```


*Sound:*

Soundtreiber müssen in DOS normalerweise nicht installiert werden, solange die Anwendung direkt auf IO-Port/IRQ/DMA zugreift. Allerdings bekam ich die von VMware emulierte virtuelle Soundkarte s1371 nicht zum Laufen, also nahm ich die Soundblaster 16. Dazu in die VMX-Datei der virtuellen Maschine den Eintrag hinter sound.virtualdev von „es1371“ auf „sb16“ ändern:


```
sound.virtualdev = "sb16"
```

Damit emulierte VMware bei mir eine Soundblaster 16 mit Ansteuerung über IO-Port 220, IRQ 5 und DMA 7.

Leider war die Qualität anfangs ziemlich mau – die Soundausgabe stockte und wirkte verzerrt. Auch die von VMware empfohlenen Eintragungen in den Werten sound.maxLength und sound.smallBlockSize der VMX-Datei brachten alleine keine wesentliche Besserung. Entscheidend waren die Hinweise von „andremachado“ auf der Website http://sanbarrow.com/vmx/vmx-sound.html. Folgende Werte in die VMX-Datei eintragen (u. ggf. die Alteinträge entfernen):


```
sound.virtualdev = "sb16"
sound.present = "TRUE"
sound.startConnected = "TRUE"
pciSound.priorityBoost = "TRUE"
sound.autodetect = "TRUE"
sound.buffering = "10000000000.0"
sound.copyDelayFactor = "1000000.0"
sound.directSound = "FALSE"
sound.highPriority = "TRUE"
sound.ignoreOverflows = "TRUE"
sound.maxLength = "256"
sound.smallBlockSize = "128"
sound.virtualrealcorrection = "10000000000.0"
```

Die Werte


```
sound.deviceNr = "-1"
sound.device = "/dev/dsp"
```

bleiben unverändert.

Damit gelang es, eine fast originalgetreue Soundausgabe zu erreichen. Sie ist lediglich manchmal nicht ganz synchron, aber das lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden.


*Maustreiber:*

Einen passenden Maustreiber in MS-DOS zu installieren, ist nicht sonderlich schwer – schließlich sind sie fast alle miteinander kompatibel. Leider war die Mauszeiger-Geschwindigkeit unangenehm hoch. Zwar hatten die Maustreiber allesamt Optionen, um die Maus noch schneller zu machen, ich musste aber relativ lange suchen, um das Gegenteil zu erreichen. Auf http://www.uwe-sieber.de/util.html war in der Datei LOGI730.ZIP schließlich ein Logitech-Treiber zu finden, bei dem man mittels des Schalters /s02 die Mausgeschwindigkeit senken kann. Befehl für autoexec.bat:


```
lh mouse.exe /s02
```


*Vollbild:*

Ohne die VMware-Tools – die es für MS-DOS nicht gibt – kann man die Auflösung von 640x320, die das Spiel benutzt, nicht auf Vollbild umschalten. Doch das ist unter X11 kein großes Problem:
- ggf. die Xorg.conf so konfigurieren, dass 640x320 unterstützt wird
- Anwendung bzw. Spiel starten, das auf die Auflösung umschaltet
- X11 auf dieselbe Auflösung einstellen (Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+Ziffernblock_Minus bzw. Strg+Alt+Ziffernblock_Plus)
- Das Fenster in der höheren virtuellen Auflösung so zurechtschieben, dass nur der MS-DOS-Ausschnitt zu sehen ist
- Fokus in das Fenster geben
- Fertig: Ohne die Tastenkombination Strg+Alt bleibt das MS-DOS-Fenster im Vollbild und kann nicht versehentlich verschoben werden.

Damit wären alle wichtigen Punkte erledigt und man kann sich dem nostalgischen Spielspaß hingeben. Natürlich ist die Geschwindigkeit nicht so hoch wie in echt, aber das kann auch von Vorteil sein – schließlich wurde das Spiel auch nicht für einen Dual Core Prozessor geschrieben.


Übrigens: Von CPU-Idle-Programmen wie DOSIDLE.EXE – wie von VMware empfohlen – sollte man bei manchen Spielen die Finger lassen. So kam das Programm bei mir nicht mit dem DOS/4GW-Extender von XCOM Apocalypse klar.


Hier noch einmal alle wichtigen Konfigurationsdateien in Gänze:

MS-DOS 6.2.vmx:


```
#!/usr/bin/vmware
config.version = "8"
virtualHW.version = "4"
scsi0.present = "TRUE"
memsize = "256"
MemAllowAutoScaleDown = "FALSE"
ide0:0.present = "TRUE"
ide0:0.fileName = "MS-DOS 6.2.vmdk"
ide0:0.writeThrough = "TRUE"
ide1:0.present = "TRUE"
ide1:0.fileName = "/dev/hdc"
ide1:0.deviceType = "cdrom-raw"
floppy0.fileName = "/dev/fd0"
ethernet0.present = "FALSE"
usb.present = "TRUE"

sound.virtualdev = "sb16"
sound.present = "TRUE"
sound.startConnected = "TRUE"
pciSound.priorityBoost = "TRUE"
sound.autodetect = "TRUE"
sound.buffering = "10000000000.0"
sound.copyDelayFactor = "1000000.0"
sound.directSound = "FALSE"
sound.highPriority = "TRUE"
sound.ignoreOverflows = "TRUE"
sound.maxLength = "256"
sound.smallBlockSize = "128"
sound.virtualrealcorrection = "10000000000.0"

displayName = "MS-DOS 6.2"
guestOS = "win31"
nvram = "MS-DOS 6.2.nvram"

ide0:0.redo = ""
ethernet0.addressType = "generated"
uuid.location = "56 4d 62 5a 51 93 25 27-47 b1 ba 1c 95 65 2d 68"
uuid.bios = "56 4d 3c d7 53 f5 8d 30-df f6 7f f6 e7 71 a1 a8"
tools.remindInstall = "TRUE"
ethernet0.generatedAddress = "00:0c:29:71:a1:a8"
ethernet0.generatedAddressOffset = "0"

uuid.action = "keep"
checkpoint.vmState = ""

sound.deviceNr = "-1"
sound.device = "/dev/dsp"
```

config.sys:


```
DEVICE=C:\DOS\SETVER.EXE
DEVICE=C:\DOS\HIMEM.SYS
DOS=HIGH
COUNTRY=049,850,C:\DOS\COUNTRY.SYS
DEVICE=C:\DOS\DISPLAY.SYS CON=(EGA,,1)
FILES=30
BUFFERS=20
DEVICEHIGH=c:\cdrom\oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
```

autoexec.bat:


```
C:\DOS\SMARTDRV.EXE /X
@ECHO OFF
PROMPT $p$g
PATH C:\DOS
SET TEMP=C:\DOS
MODE CON CODEPAGE PREPARE=((850) C:\DOS\EGA.CPI)
MODE CON CODEPAGE SELECT=850
KEYB GR,,C:\DOS\KEYBOARD.SYS
lh c:\dos\mscdex.exe /d:mscd001
lh mouse.exe /s02
```

----------


## stefan.becker

*Unity Modus*

Ab Player 2.5 / Workstation 6.5 wird der sogenannte Unity Modus unterstützt. Dies entspricht dem Seamless Modus von VirtualBox.

Zur Nutzung des Unity Modus müssen im Gast die VMWARE Tools installiert sein. Der Unity Modus funktioniert übrigens auch mit einem Windows XP Home als Gast im Gegensatz zur "seamlessrdp"-Methode (s. u.), Minimum ist Windows 2000.

Nach dem Start des Gastes kann man im Gastfenster des Players den Menüpunkt "VM" / "Enter Unity" aufrufen. Das Gastfenster wird dann verkleinert. Falls eine Anwendung geöffnet war, erscheint diese direkt auf dem Linux Desktop.

Wird die Maus in die linke obere Ecke des Desktops bewegt, erscheint das Unity Menü inkl. dem Startmenü des Windows Gastes. Aus dem Startmenü lassen sich dann beliebige Windows Programme starten, die dann wie Linux X-Anwendungen auf dem Desktop erscheinen.

Durch Anklicken des Buttons neben dem Text "Unity Menus" kann das Gaststartmenü permanent angezeigt werden oder so, dass es nur bei Mauszeiger links oben erscheint.

Nach Vergrößerung des Gastfensters und "Exit Unity" wird der Gast wieder im normalen Gastfenster angezeigt.

*Gast direkt im Unity Modus starten*

Mit "vmplayer -U vmx" kann man direkt einen Gast im Unity Modus starten. Bsp.:


```
vmplayer -U /home/vms/vmplayer/WinXP_SP3/WinXP_SP3.vmx
```

*Clipboard Host<=>Gast*

Sollte das Clipboard (Kopieren/Einfügen) zwischen Host und Gastanwendung im Unity Modus nicht gehen, einfach folgende Zeilen an die vmx-Datei anhängen:


```
isolation.tools.paste.enable = "TRUE"
isolation.tools.copy.enable = "TRUE"
```


*Seamless Desktop, Windows Anwendungen über Desktop starten*

Über die Software "seamlessrdp" lassen sich Windows Anwendungen als Icon auf den Linux Desktop legen, starten und wie eine normale Linux-Anwendung inkl. Zwischenablage nutzen.

Homepage: http://www.cendio.com/seamlessrdp/
Download: http://www.cendio.com/seamlessrdp/seamlessrdp.zip

Alles weitere zur Einrichtung von Remote Desktop und weiteren Einstellungen im Gast siehe im VirtualBox Howto (7.2): http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...07&postcount=8

Das ganze funktioniert nur über Remote Desktop (RDP). Dies ist in den Windows Home Varianten nicht enthalten!

----------

